# Chocolope and Trainwreck anyone....



## rebel (Sep 6, 2015)

Chocolope and Trainwreck, im hoping to try these 2 sometime.
anyone with experience chime in. 
I heard trainwreck was hard to grow ??
any smoke report also. ??


----------



## tiquer30 (Nov 14, 2015)

Been growing trainwreck for 2 yrs in Me.  Great strain,no problems with growing other than colas got to heavy. Had to do a lot of stakeing.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2015)

Train wreck is not hard to grow. It is a great strain.


----------

